# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Бесплатные файлообменники

## ScratchyClaws

Потихоньку проверяю рабочесть сервисов... 


Updownloadserver
http://www.updownloadserver.de/
Ограничение размера файла: 250MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Без ограничений
_*на данный момент не работает*_

MiHD
http://mihd.net/
Ограничение размера файла: 501MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Без ограничений

FileHo
http://fileho.com/
Ограничение размера файла: Без ограничений
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Без ограничений
_*сначала предложили зайти с помощью ie потом предложили скачать их фирменный тулбар, без него файлы не отдают*_

MegaShares
http://www.megashares.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 1.5GB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 25 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 25 дней)
_*настойчиво просят заплатить, но файл можно скачать и бесплатно*_

SendSpace
http://www.sendspace.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 1.2GB
Ограничение загрузки: 100GB
Время хранения: 14 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 14 дней)
_*работает без проблем*_

YouSendIt
http://www.yousendit.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 1GB
Ограничение загрузки: 25 Загрузок
Время хранения: 7 Дней

TransferBigFiles
http://www.transferbigfiles.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 1GB
Ограничение загрузки: 20 Загрузок
Время хранения: 5 Дней

zUpload
http://www.zupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 500MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

Spread-It
http://www.spread-it.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 500MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 14 Дней

FileFactory
http://www.filefactory.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 300MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 7 Дней

Mooload
http://www.mooload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 500MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)
_(Отличная работа + симпотный дизайн)_

CyberUpload
http://www.cyberupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 500MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 7 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 7 дней)

Uploading
http://www.uploading.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 500MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

Snaggys
http://www.snaggys.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 500MB
Ограничение загрузки: 999 Загрузок
Время хранения: 15 Дней

Bigupload
http://www.bigupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 300MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

RapidUpload
http://www.rapidupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 300MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

ShareBigFile
http://www.sharebigfile.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 300MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 21 Дней

MegaUpload
http://www.megaupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 250MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

XtraFile
http://www.xtrafile.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 250MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 15 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 15 дней)

Bonpoo
http://www.bonpoo.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 250MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 10 Дней

FileCache
http://www.filecache.de/upload
Ограничение размера файла: 250MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 31 Дней

Supload
http://supload.com/sendfile
Ограничение размера файла: 200MB
Ограничение загрузки: 30 Загрузок
Время хранения: 7 Дней

RapidShare
http://www.rapidshare.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

myShareBox
http://www.mysharebox.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

TheUpload
http://www.theupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней

zSHARE
http://zshare.net/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 10 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 10 дней)

Upload.Sc
http://www.upload.sc/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Неизвестно

Store and Serve
http://storeandserve.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

BIGfileupload
http://bigfileupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Без ограничений

QuickDump
http://quickdump.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB
Ограничение загрузки: Можно скачивать не более 500MB за час
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

Easy-Sharing
http://www.easy-sharing.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 75MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней

Turbo Upload
http://www.turboupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 70MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Неизвестно

SaveFile
http://www.savefile.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 60MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 14 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 14 дней)

FileHD
http://www.filehd.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 60MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

RapidSharing
http://www.rapidsharing.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 60 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 60 дней)

UploadSend
http://www.uploadsend.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

UploadFront
http://www.uploadfront.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

FreeUploader
http://www.freeuploader.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Неизвестно
Время хранения: Неизвестно

Momoshare
http://www.momoshare.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 15 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 15 дней)

FriendlyShare
http://www.friendlyshare.de/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

orb-z
http://www.orb-z.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: 200 Загрузок
Время хранения: 15 Дней

UploadHut
http://www.uploadhut.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней

SupaShare
http://www.supashare.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 14 Дней

FileHost
http://www.filehost.ro/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Неизвестно
Время хранения: Неизвестно

Ushareit
http://www.ushareit.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: Неизвестно
Время хранения: Неизвестно

SceneWorld
http://www.sceneworld.net/up
Ограничение размера файла: 50MB
Ограничение загрузки: 1000 Загрузок
Время хранения: 50 Дней

MyTempDir
http://www.mytempdir.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 40MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 21 Дней

Send File
http://www.send-file.co.uk/
Ограничение размера файла: 40MB
Ограничение загрузки: 10 Загрузок
Время хранения: 10 Дней

UltraShare
http://www.ultrashare.net/
Ограничение размера файла: 30MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

UploadTemple
http://www.uploadtemple.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 30MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 21 Дней

SendMeFile
http://www.sendmefile.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 30MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 14 Дней

Upload2
http://upload2.net/
Ограничение размера файла: 25MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 1 год

UploadTown
http://www.uploadtown.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 20MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней (Удаляется если не было ни одной закачки за 30 дней)

11MBIT.in
http://a1.11mbit.in/
Ограничение размера файла: 20MB
Ограничение загрузки: Неизвестно
Время хранения: Неизвестно

Refrozen
http://www.refrozen.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 20MB
Ограничение загрузки: Неизвестно
Время хранения: Неизвестно

KeepMyFile
http://keepmyfile.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 15MB
Ограничение загрузки: Неизвестно
Время хранения: Неизвестно

Hyperupload
http://www.hyperupload.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 10MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Без ограничений

WebFileHost
http://www.webfilehost.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 10MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 Дней

Upload.com.ua
http://www.upload.com.ua/
Ограничение размера файла: 1,5GB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Неизвестно

MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/
Ограничение размера файла: Без ограничений
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Без ограничений

BADONGO
http://www.badongo.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 1GB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Неизвестно

uploaded.to
http://www.uploaded.to/
Ограничение размера файла: 250MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Неизвестно

2shared
http://www.2shared.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 1GB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: Неизвестно

iFolder.ru

http://download.ls-5.ru/ он же http://ifolder.ru/
Ограничение размера файла: 100 Мб
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 дней

filebeam.com

http://filebeam.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 50 MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 30 дней

slil.ru

http://slil.ru/
Ограничение размера файла: 50 MB
Ограничение загрузки: Без ограничений
Время хранения: 1 месяц

http://ibox.org.ua/
Максимальный размер файлов:
При загрузке, файлов через веб интерфейс, размер одного файла ограничен 100 Мбайтами. В случае загрузки файлов по FTP, размер и кол-во файлов не ограничено.
Время хранения:
Время хранения коробок, а соответственно и файлов от 7 дней и до бесконечности, в зависимости от рейтинга (популярности), которая оценивается по следующим параметрам: дате последнего обращения, общему кол-ву обращений, объёму.
Например, коробки: http://ibox.org.ua/2383/ и http://ibox.org.ua/2398/,
созданы: 5 апреля 2006 года.
Интеренет коробки содержащие только фотографии, не удаляются.

(впервые выложенно тут, автор перевода *[email protected]*)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

В кратком описании указаны ограничения для бесплатного функционала. За небольшую плату эти ограничения снимаются. Почти каждый сервис предлагает несколько тарифных планов.

*Box.net*

http://box.net/

1 ГБ места и 10 ГБ трафика, файлы до 10 МБ. 



Приятный интерфейс и перетаскивание файлов мышкой — вот главные достоинства этого сервиса, который по внешнему виду больше всех остальных похож на настоящий сервис Веб 2.0. Поддерживаются вложенные папки, которые сохраняются даже при копировании zip-архивов, возможна интеграция с блогом. Из недостатков — отсутствие каких-либо функций специально для мультимедийных файлов. Можно выкладывать файлы во всеобщий доступ: тогда каждому файлу присваивается отдельный URL (он также сопровождается RSS-фидом). Для удаленной работы с файловым архивом есть специальный виджет: его можно разместить на своей страничке (например, на MySpace или в другом блоге) — и каждый посетитель странички сможет скачивать файлы или, наоборот, закачивать файлы в ваш архив на Box.net (drag and drop).


*DropBoks*

http://www.dropboks.com/

1 ГБ места, файлы до 50 МБ. Трафик неограниченный. 



Главным достоинством этого сервиса является максимальная простота и отсутствие рекламы. Обратная сторона медали — минимум функционала. Нет вложенных папок, нет перетаскивания мышкой с десктопа, невозможно предоставить другим людям доступ к файлу. Интересно, что сервис даже не предлагает никаких тарифных планов, рассчитывая только на добровольные пожертвования пользователей.


*eSnips* (бета) 

http://www.esnips.com/

1 ГБ места. 



Отличительная особенность eSnips — наличие специальной панели для браузера (IE, Firefox), а также множество дополнительных функций для сообществ и социальных сетей (аналог Flickr, но для любого контента). Есть даже возможность продавать файлы из своего хранилища. На сайте созданы тематические сообщества пользователей: у каждого из них своя страница-портал. Вместо закачки, файлы можно создавать прямо на сайте: для этого предназначены программы аудиозаписи и видеомонтажа. Таким образом, eSnips — это не обычный хостинг, а нечто большее.


*MediaMax*

http://www.mediamax.com/

25 ГБ места, 1 ГБ трафика в месяц, файлы до 10 МБ. 



Конечно, главное достоинство сервиса — большой лимит на бесплатное хранение данных (25 ГБ), правда, он частично нивелируется скромным лимитом на максимальный объем трафика: всего 1 ГБ в месяц. Поддерживается функция перетаскивания файлов мышкой: как и на Box.net, это сделано через модуль ActiveX в IE или Java-окно в Firefox. Правда, этот интерфейс не поддерживает вложенные папки, глючит и может зависать. Как вариант, можно использовать для закачки отдельную программу MediaMax XL (бета), которая нормально работает с вложенными папками и умеет синхронизироваться с ПК.

Сервис отлично работает с мультимедийными файлами: сортирует музыку по названию группы, транслирует звуковой поток, показывает уменьшенные копии фотографий, поддерживает теги, может даже поворачивать фотографии, отправлять файлы по почте (ссылки). Для получения файлов пользователь должен зарегистрироваться на сайте — и они сразу же копируются в его личную папку.

Хорошо реализована функция хостинга веб-сайта. Каждый пользователь получает URL вида mediamax.com/your_username, и по этому адресу публикуется весь контент из его «публичной» папки.



*OmniDrive*

http://www.omnidrive.com/

1 ГБ места, 5 ГБ трафика в месяц, размер файлов неограничен, доступ через API. 



Еще один сервис с элегантным современным интерфейсом в стиле Веб 2.0. Из уникальных функций — интеграция с Zoho Office, что позволяет редактировать офисные документы прямо на сайте. Кроме того, поддерживается весь джентльменский набор онлайновых хранилищ: перетаскивание мышкой, вложенные папки, интеграция с Windows Explorer и отправка файлов на удаленный диск через контекстное меню в «Проводнике». Есть клиентская программа, через которую работать еще удобнее: удаленный диск своим внешним видом на десктопе ничем не отличается от локального. И, конечно, еще одно важное преимущество OmniDrive — открытые для разработчиков программные интерфейсы.


*Openomy*

http://www.openomy.com/

1 ГБ места, 10 ГБ трафика.



Спартанский интерфейс, где нет ничего лишнего. Из плюсов — открытые программные интерфейсы, дополнительные поддержка тегов. Из минусов — временами медленная работа. Этот инновационный сервис позиционирует себя как «онлайновая файловая система», основанная на тегах (каждому тегу присвоен RSS-поток). Как только файл попадает в «файловую систему», он автоматически получает свой URL, и скачать его может кто угодно. Судя по всему, главная аудитория Openomy — другие разработчики, которые могут создавать на его основе собственные веб-сервисы. 


 habrahabr.ru

----------


## SuperBrat

Удобное скачивание файлов с файлообменников в Opera 8-9.

----------


## drongo

*deposifiles.com*

можете зарегистрироваться от меня , мне будет приятно ;-)
http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=drongo 
интерфейс английский, немецкий, русский. на английском и немецком ждать меньше времени перед началом скачивания, 


```
Возможности сервиса DepositFiles.

    * Бесплатное хранение Ваших файлов на наших серверах неограниченное время, *
    * Скачивание файлов с медленных серверов на наш сервис и их хранение неограниченное время,
    * Максимально возможный размер хранимого файла — 2000Мб!,
    * Суммарный объем хранимых файлов неограничен,
    * Бесплатная отправка писем Вашим адресатам со ссылкой на Ваш закачанный файл,
    * Установка пароля на скачивание Вашего файла,
    * Удаление Вашего файла в любое удобное для Вас время,
    * Скачивание Вашего файла в любое удобное для Вас время.

* - до тех пор пока Ваш файл будет востребован
```

----------


## SuperBrat

OpenFile.ru — бесплатный файловый хостинг



> Ограничений для зарубежных айпи — нет!
> Докачка — поддерживается
> Срок хранения файла - от 30 дней
> Максимальный размер - 500 МБ
> Регистрироваться не обязательно

----------


## maXmo

> depositfiles.com
> 
> можете зарегистрироваться от меня , мне будет приятно ;-)
> http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=drongo
> интерфейс английский, немецкий, русский


  :Angry:  пытался скачать оттуда авз (и кто это Зайцева надоумил??? *смотрит подозрительно*). Вердикт: *В ПЕЧЬ*!!!

зы мну слил.ру устраивает выше крыши.

----------


## SuperBrat

> пытался скачать оттуда авз (и кто это Зайцева надоумил??? *смотрит подозрительно*).


Хм... Зеркала у Зайцева на www.rapidshare.ru (хотя сервер тоже не очень либеральный: ограничение по скорости, количеству потоков, штрафные часы). Вы ничего не путаете?

----------


## drongo

*SuperBrat*, это я делал зеркало на deposite.com, надоело  :Wink: Как видно не всем нравилось , хотя несколько десятков человек в день качали.

----------


## SuperBrat

http://www.wikifortio.com/
Ограничение размера файла: 100MB (при загрузке на сервер через Free Download Manager никаких ограничений, кроме срока хранения - 30 дней).

----------


## maXmo

> это я делал зеркало на deposite.com


впредь лучше это делать от своего имени, чтобы знать, на кого потом злиться.
Про рапиду вообще молчу.

----------


## drongo

*maXmo*, пользуясь случаем прошу прощения . Ну простите меня  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Я тоже недолюбливаю depositfiles.com
Вводишь код для загрузки файла, а он пишет что код неверный. Для следущей попытки нужно ещё ждать (по-моему 90 сек, но могу ошибаться) и так десять раз. 
Мой любимый это - zalil.ru  :Smiley:  Ни каких кодов нет, скрипты тоже не нужны (только для дополнительных опций вроде установки пароля), ограничений по кол-ву загрузок нет, есть только ограничение на хранение файла - 30 дней.

----------


## maXmo

зы вот ещё imageshack загибается откровенно…

----------


## Макcим

Почему?

----------


## SuperBrat

we are closed...
ShareOnAll



> ShareOnAll предоставляет бесплатные услуги по распространению Ваших файлов по самым крупным файлообменникам интернета. Вам необходимо всего один раз закачать файл к нам на сервер и через 10-15 минут он будет перезакачен на сервера, которые Вы сами выбирите. Ван не надо ни о чем беспокоиться, все произойдет автоматически.


P.S. Орфография сохранена.

----------


## maXmo

> Почему?


видимо, нагрузку не держит

----------


## anton_dr

http://virusinfo.ifolder.ru/  :Smiley: 

Никакой разницы с самим ifolder нет, все те же возможности. Единственное отличие - это "партнерский" файловый обменник. Т.е. денежка (если будет, конечно  :Smiley: ) пойдёт на благие цели - дополнительное поощрение участников проекта и рекламу.

----------


## Макcим

> http://virusinfo.ifolder.ru/ 
> 
> Никакой разницы с самим ifolder нет, все те же возможности. Единственное отличие - это "партнерский" файловый обменник. Т.е. денежка (если будет, конечно ) пойдёт на благие цели - дополнительное поощрение участников проекта и рекламу.


Что-то он тормозит в последнее время, не всегда бывает доступным. Перегрузка?

----------


## SuperBrat

> Что-то он тормозит в последнее время, не всегда бывает доступным. Перегрузка?


Новый год... Пьют...

----------


## rubin

http://dump.ru

Плюсы:
Неограниченное закачивание файлов до 100 (при регистрации) мегабайт через веб-интерфейс. 
Скачивание любых файлов. 
Поиск среди загруженных файлов. 
Управление загруженными файлами (при условии регистрации). 
Установка логина и пароля для загруженного файла. 
Генерирование BB-кодов и добавление текста на загруженную картинку. 
Файлы хранятся неограниченно долго. Удаляются, при отсутствии к ним обращения в течение 30 дней. 
Возможность убрать файл из поиска и каталога.

Минусы:
- тормозит последнее время

----------


## SuperBrat

fileGU.RU



> 1. Какова скорость закачки?
> Максимально возможная скорость закачки - 100 Мбит/сек. Конечно, скорость зависит так же от общей загруженности наших каналов.
> 2. Сколько времени файл хранится на сервере?
> Файл удаляется с сервера если к нему не было обращений в течении 7ми дней. Если файл скачивать хотя бы 1 раз в 7 дней, то он будет храниться у нас вечно ;-)
> 3. Поддерживается ли у вас докачка? 
> Да. У Вас есть 3ое суток чтобы скачать файл.
> 4. Можно ли качать в несколько потоков?
> Конечно.
> 5. Сколько времени действует прямая ссылка на файл?
> 72 часа. Вы даже можете дать своим знакомым и друзьям прямую ссылку на файл.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

http://files.north.kz/



> 600 мегабайт дискового пространства
> Неограниченный срок хранения файлов
> Доступ по FTP
> Поддержка докачки
> Поддержка потоковой закачки
> Бесплатный трафик для пользователей Megaline.


P.S. В целях предотвращения кражи трафика, загрузка и доступ по FTP разрешена только из подсети Megaline.

----------


## SuperBrat

Up-file.com
Максимальный размер: ограничений нет. Загружать можно, как через браузер используя форму загрузки, так и с помощью ftp - менеджеров. Удаленная загрузка поддерживает закачку с letitbit.

----------


## SuperBrat

http://www.user.kz/files.html



> User.KZ позволяет: 
> Хранить Ваши файлы, документы, изображения, архивы в течение 15 дней
> Продлевать срок хранения информации до 30 дней (при необходимости)
> Загрузить файлы любого формата до 1 Гбайта
> Защищать паролем от нежелательных скачивание (при необходимости)
> Получать к ним доступ с любого компьютера из дома, с работы, из интернет кафе
> Просто и быстро передавать файлы Вашим друзьям и знакомым
> Загрузить информацию на сервер возможно только с казахстанских ip - адресов.

----------


## SuperBrat

hotfile.com
Максимальный размер – 400Mb | Можно использовать разбитые на тома архивы | Удаленное закачивание

----------


## Толик

Ещё один файлообменник - http://narod.yandex.ru/disk/
Общий объем и количество ваших файлов не ограничены. 
Срок хранения каждого файла — 3 месяца. Срок можно бесконечно продлевать. Если файл часто скачивают, срок его хранения продлевается автоматически. 
Максимальный размер одного файла — один компакт-диск (около 750 МБ). 
Поддерживаются докачки.
Для загрузки своих файлов на сервер требуется регистрация.

----------


## SuperBrat

extabit.com



> Загружайте любые типы файлов размером до 2Гб. Они будут храниться от 20 дней.

----------


## SuperBrat

files.gameworld.kz



> Данный сервис - файлообменник и хостинг файлов, он позволяет обмениваться файлами размером до 100 Мб без регистрации и до 1,5 Гб зарегистрированным пользователям.
> Файлы на файлообменнике хранятся пока их кто-то качает. По прошествии 30 дней с момента последнего скачивания, файл будет удален.

----------


## rdog

RGhost — файлообменник # Разрешается закачивать файлы размером до 2 гигабайт;
# Файлы размером более 5 мегабайт автоматически удаляются не ранее чем через месяц после последнего скачивания;
# Файлы размером до 5 мегабайт автоматически удаляются не ранее чем через год после последнего скачивания;- http://rghost.ru/main

----------


## TANUKI

Ребята, прочитал ветку, но че-то не могу среди всего разнообразия определиться  :Sad: 
Нужен файлообменник:
1. С максимально возможным доступом по размеру файла
2. Неограниченный срок хранения 

Что посоветуете?  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

TANUKI-на http://rghost.ru/main после реги кажись 4  Гб  дают

----------


## SuperBrat

> Ребята, прочитал ветку, но че-то не могу среди всего разнообразия определиться 
> Нужен файлообменник:
> 1. С максимально возможным доступом по размеру файла
> 2. Неограниченный срок хранения 
> 
> Что посоветуете?


Если только ifolder.ru:
1. Файл до 100 мб - бесплатно, до 1 Гб - $1, до 5 Гб - $3 (заплатить реально, т.к. сервис на это перечисляет вам деньги за просмотр рекламы).
2. Неограниченный срок хранения файла - это бесплатно для владельца файла, платит (смотрит рекламу) желающий скачать файл.
Все остальные сервисы рано или поздно удаляют файл, если у владельца нет премиум-аккаунта.
P.S. Бонусы и вкусности доступны при бесплатной регистрации.

----------


## TANUKI

> Если только ifolder.ru:
> 1. Файл до 100 мб - бесплатно, до 1 Гб - $1, до 5 Гб - $3 (заплатить реально, т.к. сервис на это перечисляет вам деньги за просмотр рекламы).
> 2. Неограниченный срок хранения файла - это бесплатно для владельца файла, платит (смотрит рекламу) желающий скачать файл.
> Все остальные сервисы рано или поздно удаляют файл, если у владельца нет премиум-аккаунта.
> P.S. Бонусы и вкусности доступны при бесплатной регистрации.


Эх, минусв в виде маленьких по размеру файлов, И РЕКЛАМА ЭТА ДОСТАЕТ  :Sad:

----------


## 1205

По мне, так самый удобный Народ.диск http://narod.yandex.ru/disk/
Рекламы нет, не надо долго ждать при скачивании, размер файла до 750 мб, срок хранения 3 месяца, но можно продлевать бесконечно+автопродление. Файлы проверяются антивирусом.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Эх, минусв в виде маленьких по размеру файлов, И РЕКЛАМА ЭТА ДОСТАЕТ


TANUKI, ты первоначально задал два очень жестких условия, практически взаимоисключающих друг друга: большой размер файлов/вечное хранение. Такая золотая середина только на ифолдере. Если отбросить вечное хранение, то тебе подойдет filegu.ru - файл в 1 Гб на 7 дней бесплатно.

----------


## 1205

Новый файлообменник от mail.ru- http://files.mail.ru/
Размер файла: для незарегистрированных на mail.ru- 100 Мб, для зарегистрированных- 1Гб.
Срок хранения 30 дней. Есть возможность отправки ссылки на нужный e-mail после загрузки.
Для зарегистрированных пользователей mail.ru не нужно вводить код после загрузки файла и при скачивании, также не нужно ждать при скачке.

----------


## TANUKI

> Если отбросить вечное хранение, то тебе подойдет filegu.ru - файл в 1 Гб на 7 дней бесплатно.


Понял, тогда уж лучше вечное хранение  :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

filesmonster.com
После бесплатной регистрации: размер файла - 5 Гб, срок хранения - 60-90 дней, каталог файлов, партнерская программа.

----------


## Алексей Черепаха

Вот ещё хорошая тема: http://dropmefiles.com/ - СРОК ХРАНЕНИЯ ФАЙЛОВ 14 дней, РАЗМЕР ДО 50 ГБ 

Вроде, всё так, как пишут! Оч просто и без заморочек!  :Smiley:

----------

